# planter box with 2X4 studs



## DATAfiend (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all,
I saw some planter boxes that I basically copied for my wife. I've looked at some of the planter boxes here and they mine is a little different. My design basically has some 2X4's for the corners about 18" long. I will dig some holes about 6" down and place the studs in the ground.

Should I put together the planter box first, then install? Or install the studs first then put the boxes together?

Thanks and I attached a pic of the original box I found


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Great idea !! I think i will make a few for my yard


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I build the boxes then set them in place and stake them down.


----------

